# swollen dew claw on dog



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

My dogs dew claw is very swollen. He won't let us touch it. There will be no vet till tuesday. Can I give him baby asprin? He weighs about 80 pounds.
Anything else I can do?


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes, you can give him baby aspirin. My dog had one that was painful like that and it turned out to be infected and he needed an antibiotic for it.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it is infected. He has been way too quiet today. not at all his self.
We have been giving him special treats and won't let our puppy pick on him. I am afraid he may need the dew claws removed. This is not the first time he has had trouble with them.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

If it's infected you could soak his foot in epsom salt water. It might be easier to soak all 4 feet. Don't let him drink the water though, it will cause the squirts!


----------

